# Best way to care for a needy goat?



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have 2 goats: Sullivan (Sully) who is a 5 month old Nigerian Dwarf, and Jake (Jakey) who is a 2.5 month old pygmy. I've had Sully since July and I got Jakey a couple of weeks ago. Sully is very content and easy to please. He's a big baby and likes to be the center of attention. He still acts like he's a 15 lb. baby and climbs on my lap and back (trying to break him of that lol). As long as he's fed and played with, he's very quiet and laid back. Then there's Jakey. Jakey cries at EVERYTHING. He's adjusted to being here so it's not out of fear, but I don't know why he bleats so much. He's VERY sensitive (lol) and gets all upset if he hears me in the house or if I go to leave the pen. He also gets upset if Sully even nudges him with his horns. I don't want to coddle him, but I also don't want the neighbors to complain. Whenever i'm outside I tiptoe so that Jakey won't hear me which is pretty ridiculous. Jakey has also enlisted Sully's help in operation: make owner live in the pen. So Sully has started squaking some. Jakey has gone hoarse several times from the constant crying. He doesn't seem sick, but he does have a little bit of bloat. Otherwise he has a very healthy apetite and is quite active. He's just my own personal chicken little. :roll: How would you handle this? Are some goats just really over the top whiny?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I know what you mean.... I have a nubian wether that hollers almost all the time but especially when he sees me come outside. I hope someone can offer a solution to that.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

My boer buckling bleats alot. If he sees us he cries out. If he can't see us and he knows we are in the barn/pasture area he cries. He just wants to be with us. However, he does not cry at other goats or when they get near him or play with him. 

If you feel it is excessive you might want to have him checked out really good. Maybe he might be painful somewhere? You said he is bloated, maybe dose him w/probiotics for a week to see if it makes a difference. 
:shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some goats are more verbal then others...My buck now ...won't shut up when he wants to be fed...he yells really loud and telling him to shut up doesn't help.. :roll: ....but all my goats scream at me...not as loud as the buck.... saying it is time to eat....heaven forbid when I am late....LOL.... really there is nothing that you can do....

If he is in pain ....that is another story....watch to see if he is peeing freely..... make sure he is acting and eating normally ....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Jakey is just a weanling..at 2 1/2 months old and you've had him for a few weeks, little guy is crying because he's bonded to you as his surrogate mom, he will get through this, he just needs a bit more age before he feels confident enough to be a big boy.


----------

